# Hobby Store Question



## Colormepearl (Jan 25, 2009)

*Hello, My question is; What is the cheapest dealer for brass 320, European Tie track? *I purchased some AML 8' flex track from some place online, and was very pleased with the quality, and especially the price. This was a while ago, and I have lost the name of the on-line train shop. 
Ron in IN


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Kidman's would have it, good folk to deal with. They are in Des Moines.
http://www.kidmanfarms.com/Kid_railway.html


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I've bought from Kidman's and I had a good experience, I would also recommend them.


----------

